# I have a fairy house for my new Hosta bed!



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

I finally finished my new Hosta bed. Just need to plant some grass seed around the edges of the brick. I took care of my sister in laws little dog last week and she bought me a fairy house for my garden. I certainly didn't expect anything. I love the chance to have him around but it was so nice of her and much appreciated. The white birds were carved by my Grandfather in the 50's and the whirl a gig was made by my cousin.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2016)

Just beautiful Ruth. I also love the colours you have chosen for your house, and the gorgeous bay window.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 23, 2016)

Love the Hostas.  We've never had much luck with them - no matter what we try, they get eaten by some pest or another.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Just beautiful Ruth. I also love the colours you have chosen for your house, and the gorgeous bay window.


Thank you,Shalimar. When we had our house built in 1979 there were two things I absolutely had to have. one was a bay window. I wanted one where you could put cushions all around and could sit and read. Found out the cost of that was like putting another room on the house. Not in our budget at the time. This one is big enough for all my house plants. Can't have everything. My second must have was a formal dining room. I love to cook but when it is time to have dinner with family and friends I want to sit in the dining room and feel like I am a guest also. Today it seems everyone wants the wide open look. My mom had a dinette when I was growing up. You still saw the kitchen though. In later years she got her dining room also.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2016)

Ruth, would you be willing to share pics of your dining room? I would love to see them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ruth, would you be willing to share pics of your dining room? I would love to see them.


I'll put up a few photos soon. No plants in the bay though. I try and get them outside or on the porch this time of year.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 23, 2016)

What a beautiful yard you've got there!!! I love those birds:love_heart: The bench is my favorite.

Funny that the first time I ever heard of Hostas was a few years back when I worked at Lowes. Most of the staff were fluent in Portuguese. Communication was a bit tricky sometimes. But a customer came in asking for a specific Hosta and all of a sudden through the outdoor section there was heavily accented " Hosta?" "Hosta?" Si, Hosta?". You learn something new all the time. I have them in the front yard.


----------



## Redd (May 24, 2016)

I am soooo glad I saw this picture before taking out some hostas of my own. I have varigated in one area and plain green in another and it is so blah. Mixing the varieties gives such a peaceful look to your garden. Just beautiful!

Mind if I be a copycat? Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

That's lovely Ruth!  We have quite a few hostas as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you,Shalimar. When we had our house built in 1979 there were two things I absolutely had to have. one was a bay window. I wanted one where you could put cushions all around and could sit and read. Found out the cost of that was like putting another room on the house. Not in our budget at the time. This one is big enough for all my house plants. Can't have everything. My second must have was a formal dining room. I love to cook but when it is time to have dinner with family and friends I want to sit in the dining room and feel like I am a guest also. Today it seems everyone wants the wide open look. My mom had a dinette when I was growing up. You still saw the kitchen though. In later years she got her dining room also.



I love open plan but we'll never get it.  The house was built in 1927 and keeping rooms closed in with doors was important then for keeping them warm.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful, Ruth.  You did a great job!


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2016)

Very nice!  I don't think Hostas would do well here on my corner of the Big Island.  No top soil, just lava.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2016)

Here are a few photos of my dining room, It is dated and eclectic, which my kids remind me of constantly, but it holds a lot of happy memories and items that are meaningful to me. The birds on the wall were carved by my Uncle in the 40's and 50's. The bay window is loaded with plants during the winter, right now just a few items to fill it up. I showed the switch plate because I couldn't find a plate I liked so I stenciled it. The walls were all dark paneling. My husband nailed and glued it to the wall. Figured I wasn't going to change it. Guess he didn't know me very well back then. I put a base coat of paint on first then sponged it with a contrasting color with a sea sponge. The little stove lamp was bought in the 60's as a gift to my Mother. It has the original bulb inside that flickers like a fire when lit. The ceiling light was a garage sale find for $5.00.View attachment 29644View attachment 29645View attachment 29646View attachment 29647


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful, Ruth, just beautiful! I am inspired to do something similar around my switch plates, and I love the misty green shades of your room. Reminds me of the river near where I live.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Nice big dining room and bay window.


----------

